# urban legend: brutus



## deSPIRIA (Jan 23, 2018)

usually portrayed as a purple bulldog and usually called brutus, he was a rumoured villager in animal crossing for the gamecube.
the rumour goes that he will move in at night, and move out the next day. he was said to cut down all of your trees, kidnap villagers, write you letters in binary code, and crash your game if you tried to enter his house. you had to avoid him and if you came into contact with him he would wipe your save data.
i had never heard of this rumour, and i'm glad i didn't. but was anyone here told about a horrible villager that would mess with your game when they were younger?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 23, 2018)

Sounds kinda like one of those creepypasta things. Lolol
But nah, I was never told of a game breaking villager.


----------



## Polymathema (Jan 23, 2018)

This is one that even though I never played the gamecube version could see being a thing just because reading the op made me think I'd heard something like that before. It's vague and odd enough that it's definitely that kind of old internet urban legend bait. Like giant fish in the rivers (like GIANT FISH) or going outside of ACNL everyone with that "friend with an uncle who works for nintendo" or something. also: herobrine


----------



## Weiland (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh my God, I remember hearing about that villager when I was younger (I wasn't playing the Gamecube game back then, but it still scared me). It definitely reminded me of a creepypasta, and who knows, maybe it was. But yeah, I was always scared of him appearing in my towns in the later games (WW and LGTTC/CF) when I was little.

*EDIT:*
Thought you guys might like this article.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 2, 2018)

> And Tommy and Timmy? There's no evidence provided that they are related to Nook, other than similarities in their names, despite the numerous myths to the contrary. They're not really his nephews or sons. As Nook's Wild World conversations show, they are simply his employees.



WWWWWWWW


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 5, 2018)

Interesting. I've never heard that one. Only one I know of is the whale. Me and my brother used to play Animal Crossing on the Gamecube but never saw it once. It used to give me nightmares though. lol


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 19, 2018)

To be honest, I never heard of it before until saw a video about it on YouTube a while ago. 
A pretty interesting thing, reminds me of these typical video game creepypastas.


----------

